# Suggestion for Suggestions: Prevent movie recordings on particular channels



## jimteeh (Sep 15, 2006)

I did a couple of searches on tivocommunity, but didn't see this item as a previous suggestion, or a 'hack', but please excuse me if this has been posted before.

I have my Series 2 TiVo box set up to record Suggestions. I've had it for almost 3 years, so my TiVo knows me pretty well, and I've found a lot of great recordings via the Suggestions.

However, my TiVo records between 5-10 movies a week for me, and about half of those are from network channels, or channels with commercial interruption. Sure, I would love to watch _Army of Darkness_, but not if it's being recorded on SciFi.

I want to encourage my TiVo to continue identifying programs that I like based on my recording patterns, but think it would be great to be able to limit the channels from which TiVo will record movies as Suggestions.

Thanks,

Jim


----------

